# our baby bundles of Joy!



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Stella had her babies last night at around 8:30pm! She blessed us yet again with two beautiful baby girls! (that makes 6 out of 6 for her! Go stella!) 

We are still working on names, We are trying to name everyone born in 2010 with A names, we shall see how long this trend lasts!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! How adorable!
:stars: 
-Tina


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So cute!

Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really cute........ :greengrin:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats! Are those wattles I see?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! They are very cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how cute congrats


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

congrats!!!! I have a doe who keeps giving me does to-never had a buck yet out of her.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

OhCee said:


> Congrats! Are those wattles I see?


Yes they are wattles! Mom has them and so does grandma! I want to say that 5 out of 6 of her kids have had them!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on those beautiful babies


----------

